

A History of the World in 100 Seconds [video] - RiderOfGiraffes
http://vimeo.com/19088241

======
godawful
Hey, I made that! Surprised to see it show up here.

The code that produced all that malarkey is here: <https://github.com/gareth-
lloyd/visualizing-events>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Hi! Shame it didn't get more upvotes and make it to the front page - I think
it's cool.

Kudos.

